# How NOT to make a scroll saw bowl



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 6, 2015)

#1. Pick out a kick a$$ piece of wood.



#2 prepare pattern



#3 Put painters tape on wood so pattern will peal off easy when finished cutting



#4 Glue pattern to wood/painters tape



#5 Drill holes at 31.2° according to angle calculator.
http://www.scrollmania.com/AngleCalc.html



Now here it comes!!!!!
#6 Set scroll saw to the WRONG ANGLE!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 6, 2015)

Then make first two cuts before checking the angle.
Dumb A$$ mistake

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2015)

No way to salvage it?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> No way to salvage it?


I will be trying to even if I have to cut a new bottom and make a shallower bowl. To pretty of wood to just throw away. Might be able to glue it together and make a thinner walled bowl out of it. We will see.
First I will print off another pattern and make one right.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2015)

After you glue it all together do you turn it on a lathe?


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 6, 2015)

Kevin said:


> After you glue it all together do you turn it on a lathe?


No I will glue it together ( all but the bottom) and sand the inside. Then glue the bottom on and sand the outside.
More to come when I get a chance to work on it. First the one I will make correctly then the salvage on this one.
PS. look and the shape. It is not round.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Molokai (Feb 7, 2015)

Subscribed.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 8, 2015)

Is this going to be a build topic? I would like to see more of this. 
Dan, everyone makes mistakes, so it's good to see that you are not ashamed to post it up. Thank you for this. How else will we learn? Not to mention the boxes are wicked awesome looking...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 8, 2015)

The original plan was a simple build thread but then I screwed up so it kind of turned into a fix build thread. Lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 9, 2015)

Cool, I'm subscribed as well. Looking forward to seeing your finished piece. Should be able to salvage it, looks like the angle is not too far off. I've made quite a few "bowls from boards" on the lathe where the concept is similar, and usually just eyeball the angle. Of course on the lathe, it's much easier to true-up missaligned sides... I heard this somewhere, and have adopted it as my mantra; "There are no mistakes, only design changes"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 9, 2015)

I don't know if you can see the step in the bottom ring of this picture but it looks like just a little over 1/16" per side so instead of 3/8" side walls I will end up with slightly less then 1/4" side walls. I think I will live with that on this one but will be making one correctly also.



Just to make it interesting I think I will fill this hole with epoxy and some brass chips to see how that will look.



Know lets get this saw set at the correct angle so I can get the second bowl cut. My wife wanted one for onions and one for fruit to set on her counter anyway. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 9, 2015)

Neat! Is it tough to sand the inside?


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

That's going to be a beautiful bowl. I've got some boards that would really lend themselves well to a scroll saw bowl. 

Maybe it's time to buy a scroll saw for the shop.... 

There is one of the nice Dewalt ones on craigslist in my area for a reasonable price.......


----------



## Kevin (Feb 9, 2015)

Schroedc said:


> That's going to be a beautiful bowl. I've got some boards that would really lend themselves well to a scroll saw bowl.
> 
> Maybe it's time to buy a scroll saw for the shop....
> 
> There is one of the nice Dewalt ones on craigslist in my area for a reasonable price.......



Educate yourself on which DW it is. It makes a difference. Danny can help you maybe start a new thread.


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 9, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Educate yourself on which DW it is. It makes a difference. Danny can help you maybe start a new thread.



I plan to do my research first, Waiting for the CFO of the company to give me her blessing to buy one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 9, 2015)

kazuma78 said:


> Neat! Is it tough to sand the inside?


The pictures above are not glued together. They are only stacked to see the fit. The next step will to be gluing the rings together without the bottom then filling any holes and rough sanding the inside of the bowl. After it is sanded to shape I will sand it down to about 320 grit sand paper before gluing the bottom on and sanding the outside of the bowl. So the answer your question, No not bad at all. 
I was kind of surprised you didn't notice what was in the background in both those pictures @kazuma78 . I had to do something to take a break from those tiny pieces. Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh i didnt even notice that! haha Sorry they are so small,I printed it off as big as I could but I probably should have ordered a pattern instead. If I ever try to take it on again ill just go with a pattern. Sorry about that!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Feb 11, 2015)

Glue up the sides on bowl #1


 
And finished cutting bowl #2 so it is ready for glue.


 


 
I put a light bulb in it to show the size of the bowl better

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking (Mar 19, 2015)

Okay finally got a little time to play with this again. Life seams to keep getting in the way.
I got out to the shed and used my oscillating sander to sand the insides and now I can glue the bottoms on.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

